# Chesterfield Coats - VERY hard to come by . . .



## Salvatore123 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, I thank the forum for pointing me in the right direction for the polo coat I recently purchased. I bought the following from O'Connell's, and, based on Will's advice (blogger for A Suitable Wardrobe), replaced the buttons with the following natural shell buttons. EVERYONE has commented on how nice the coat looks, but they are really interested in the buttons.

The coat:

The buttons (from buttons4u.com):



The natural coloring of the "white" buttons happens to perfectly match the camel-color of the coat. It is truly a beautiful combination.

So, I have my Burberry raglan raincoat

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=N0JQP

my polo coat shown above,

and my BB cashmere overcoat (the picture says HF, but I could not find the BB picture; besides, they look identical)

What I CANNOT FIND is a "true" Chesterfield coat (the one that is USUALLY medium/dark gray with a herringbone design, velvet collar, two pockets with flaps, notched, non-peaked lapels, single-breasted, hidden front buttons.

I have looked at every website I think possible by using Google, and searching through threads on AAAC and other sites.

The ONLY one I can find that is currently for sale is on the BB Black Fleece site, but I have a hard time concluding this is a "Chesterfield" coat:

Given the length, this looks to be more a covert coat than a true Chesterfield.

Do you agree with my assessment of the BB above, and do any of you have any ideas of where to purchase a true Chesterfield (short of bespoke make)? I have an excellent tailor who can do wonders with OTR clothing such as coats (I stick with MTM shirts and suits), but as mentioned, I have struck out on my searching.

Thanks in advance for any references or suggestions.

Regards,

Sam


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

It's not the finest chesterfield I own, but it's serviceable and with competent tailoring can be made to fit fairly elegantly. I speak of course of the JAB c'field:

https://www.josbank.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_11001_10050_101766

Mine (purchased some five or six years ago) was made in the Dominican Republic. Not sure where they are making them now.

If you bookmark the coat and keep checking back, JAB will somtimes drop the price from the normal 'sale' level of $347.50 all the way down to $278.

For a somewhat chesterfield-like variation of the covert coat, there are these:

https://www.newandlingwood.com/product.php?id=791

And there's always Bookster for a reasonably priced MTO alternative using some outstanding British fabrics such as these:
https://www.tweed-jacket.com/CLOTH%20PAGE/CLOTH%20GALLERY/pages/x_%20GLENHUNT%20CHARCOAL%20HERRINGBONE%20TWEED_jpg.htm

https://www.tweed-jacket.com/CLOTH ...TWEEDS/pages/Nearly Black Herringbone_jpg.htm

https://www.tweed-jacket.com/GALLERY PAGE/Overcoat/index.htm


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

How 'bout this one from J. Press (it seems to meet your criteria) - https://jpressonline.com/outerwear_coats_detail.php?ix=5? And it's on sale!


----------



## Salvatore123 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Coleman*

That definitely looks like a winner.

I haven't checked out all of the other links provided above, but the JPress is as the top of the list so far.


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

The J Press one looks fine. I picked a beautiful one up at Paul Stuart a few years ago. They seem to be a lot more popular now than they were 5 years ago. To be sure, they're still not terribly common, but certainly moreso than they were a few years back.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

195.00 pounds sterling


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Last time I was in the NYC Press (a couple of years ago), Jay Walter had the most beautiful chesterfield on display by his MTM desk. It was SB w/ peak lapels. The one linked looks great; I wonder where Press is getting its OTR woolen outerwear made now that Cardinal of Canada is just a Chinese label and no longer produces coats in the Great White North.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

I have the one from JAB, for the price, quite a good buy


----------



## Sir Walter (Jun 23, 2007)

I would love to find one in a heavier weight wool, with the velvet collar and no patch pockets.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree that they are VERY hard to come by. I had a saved search on eBay running for about two years before I found one in my size. It finally hit at the end of last year. I grabbed a 1960 vintage Walter Morton (house brand of Hickey-Freeman) for $52.


----------



## Salvatore123 (Jan 11, 2009)

*LaoHu - now that is not a fair post . . .*

That just makes me depressed - not hopeful . . . :icon_pale:


----------



## Salvatore123 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Lookin at all of the Chesterfield coat links*

I have convinced (at least myself) that a "true" Chesterfield coat should have:

1. Notched lapels
2. Half-fur collar
3. 2 Flaped, but non-patch pockets; a ticket/besom pocket would be a bit too much
4. A length between a covert coat and a polo coat. My polo coat from O'Connell's hits just below the back of my knees. My covert coat hits just where the back of my legs joins my backside (that is, it covers my butt and nothing else in the back). The Chesterfield should hit probably mid-hamstring.
5. Although Chesterfields seem to abound in colors, I think the smartest looking ones are those that are mid-dark gray with a herringbone design.
6. I don't know about material. But I do not think a Chesterfield should be made out of tweed, considering the Chesterfield is supposed to be the dressiest overcoat a man can wear, and tweed is usually the fabric of an odd/country jacket.
7. And finally, the thing that impresses me the most: the Chesterfields that catch my eye are those that seem fitted - almost like a European suit. Strong shoulders (not the sack suit of a BB design), that markedly taper down to the waist, giving a distinct "V" shape from shoulder to waist.

Now to look through all the photos and links (or hope that some tailor reading this will come by and save me).

Thanks, guys, for all the input.

Regards,

Sam


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm having one made from Bookster right now in "Nearly Black" Harris Tweed. You can't beat the price and you can add/subtract whatever you'd like on the coat.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

PRL cycles them. Not this year? Or last year's on eBay?

In the summer of 2005 an AAACite described a PRL navy chesterfield found at a PRL factory outlet and solicited opinions. The proprietor of this venue queried which PRL factory outlet. In his naivete, the poster revealed the location in NC and when he returned the coat was no longer there. I, suspecting there might be more in the stockroom, made the 360+ mile round trip to find that there were no more. But I did stumble upon and buy 22 MSRP $1800 pea coats and RLPL trousers. Yeah, I know it ain't relevant. Never mind.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Salvatore123 said:


> I have convinced (at least myself) that a "true" Chesterfield coat should have:
> 
> 1. Notched lapels
> 2. Half-fur collar
> ...


1) Not necessarily. Having peak rather than notched lapels doesn't make a coat not a chesterfield. Notched are seen most often, but peaks are a possibility and won't cast a coat out of Chesterfieldom.

2) The collar is velvet, not fur. Strictly speaking, the velvet collar is optional (self fabric collar is OK), but I prefer velvet.

3) Yes to flapped pockets. A ticket pocket is optional; you may think it too much, others may not. In either case, having it or not having it does not make the coat a c'field or not a c'field. Pockets can be straight cut (the most conservative choice) or slanted.

4) The classic chesterfield is a full overcoat length, meaning it should reach to below the knees but not lower than 6 or 8 inches past them (following Flusser). This is a key difference from a covert, which is shorter, as befits its origins in countrywear and field sports. The c'field is a city coat through and through and needn't be more abbreviated to avoid brush, like the covert. Mid-hamstring (or only about halfway down the thigh) is too short. Here are some reflections by Flusser on overcoat length:
https://www.throughtherye.com/flusser/ch2part3.htm

5) I agree. Gray, and the darker the better, IMO. Navy is possible too.

6) Perhaps the most classic chesterfield fabric is a herringbone in dark gray. Melton can also qualify. Herringbone is a type of twill and thus could arguably qualify as a tweed of sorts, tho' I take your point that the burlier 'country' sort of tweeds are not the classic choice for this coat.

7) I like mine tapered, or at least with a bit of waist suppression. It does look smart. This is a smart overcoat to go with sharp city suits, and should have a bit of shape accordingly.

A DB chesterfield is a possibility, but they are less commonly seen. If it's an SB, it must have the fly front to cover the buttons (normally there are three of these).

Another option, what the heck:


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I hate to say it but the Chesterfield I have is a vintage BB as I too got sick of hunting. 


here is a picture of one from HF's website I found on google images but while HF is still hosting this image it doesn't seem to be offering this coat (plus it lacks a hidden placket which I think is kind of a must for a chesterfield):



this has more than a hint of covert coat in its design but overall its probably close to what you are after.


----------



## Salvatore123 (Jan 11, 2009)

PJC's comments embarrassed me a bit because I obviously did not take the time to proof my post and ensure that my list was accurate.

So here goes for MY last time (culled from PJC, The Fairchild Encyclopedia of Menswear, and Esquire's The Handbook of Style). I say "requirements", but that is only for me - others, obviously, can have a different set of their own "requirements" and I don't think some deviations will make it any less a "Chesterfield". I do, however, think that with some things present and some things absent, one no longer has a Chesterfield coat.

1. I said "fur", but should have said "velvet". The two books said this was a "distinctive" or "distinguishing" feature of the coat. Given the way that it looks (meaning "good"), this is a requirement for me.

2. It may be single or double breasted, but most "classic" photos show it as single with a fly front, and Esquire describes it as "single". So single it is. (Ironically, the Esquire picture does NOT show a fly front, but it does show it as single breasted).

3. It does NOT have a waist seam.

4. It can have notched or peaked lapels. Looking at the Esquire photo of the peaked lapel, I actually now favor that look (but either is appropriate).

5. Although it can be of different colors, the vast majority are DARK colors - dark gray, navy, black (owing to its "dressy style"). Based on a wide ranging search of images on Google for "chesterfield coats" and the picture in the Esquire book, I will go with what I said earlier: dark grey with a herringbone weave. This would be matched with a black velvet half collar around the back. The peaked lapels would be made of the coat material.

6. PJC and I differ on this one - perhaps. I view the picture in the Esquire book as stopping just above the back of the knee, yet the written description says the coat is "calf length". Here, we get into semantics. What is "calf-length"? One that touches the top of the calf? One that hits mid-calf? The majority of the PICTURES I have seen (even the Esquire book picture) shows the coat above the back of the knee (unless the person drawn in Esquire book has a weird anatomy). I have yet to see any go lower than the calf, as in polo-territory.

7. One thing PJC, the Esquire picture, Fairchild's, and I all agree on: it is a "slim fitting" "shaped to the body" coat. In other words, when viewed from behind, it has a distintive V shape from shoulder to waist.

8. Another "universal" seems to be with regard to the sleeves. They are NEVER raglan designed. Fairchild's says it always has "set in sleeves", which I interpret (I am no tailor, so I apologize if I am wrong here) to mean that the sleeves are sewn onto the coat body, rather than the raglan style where the sleeve and top of the coat body are all one piece that "drapes" over the shoulder.

9. I could not find anything about the MATERIAL that should be used. According to Fairchild, herringbone is a type of weave - it is not a material. Giving credit to the poster "andrewcorreia", under the definition of "herringbone", Fairchild's talks about herringbone being used "on everything from fine shirt fabrics to denims, heavy wools, *and is famously associated with Harris Tweed.*" So for material, I guess the matter is one of taste.

I think this covers it.

If I left anything out, it was by mistake.

For those who were bored to death reading this, I apologize. I am trying to find one/get one made and would like to get a Chesterfield that is as close to the "classic" model as possible. I hope this post helps in this respect.

Thanks for the input.

Regards,

Sam

P.S. Deanayer - a very good picture. I was typing this post while you apparently had posted yours.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Salvatore123 said:


> PJC's comments embarrassed me a bit because I obviously did not take the time to proof my post and ensure that my list was accurate.
> 
> 6. PJC and I differ on this one - perhaps. I view the picture in the Esquire book as stopping just above the back of the knee, yet the written description says the coat is "calf length". Here, we get into semantics. What is "calf-length"? One that touches the top of the calf? One that hits mid-calf? The majority of the PICTURES I have seen (even the Esquire book picture) shows the coat above the back of the knee (unless the person drawn in Esquire book has a weird anatomy). I have yet to see any go lower than the calf, as in polo-territory.
> 
> ...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I do wish BB still made them.

Around 30 years ago I bought a grey herringbone overcoat from them. They sewed on a piece of dark grey velvet onto the collar. Looked pretty nice.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

KenR said:


> I do wish BB still made them.
> 
> Around 30 years ago I bought a grey herringbone overcoat from them. They sewed on a piece of dark grey velvet onto the collar. Looked pretty nice.


They offered one online and in the larger stores during the 08-09 fall/winter season. As of late last fall, I saw a few of them hanging in the Tyson's store. Made in China of a 90/10 wool/cashmere dk-gray h'bone woven in Italy. I own one; I was skeptical abt the quality of the Chinese make, but can't find anything to complain about.

When I was in school up north back in the 80s I had a bulletproof BB chesterfield (w/out the velvet collar, alas) that I talked my folks into buying for me. Great coat--and it was really warm.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Salvatore123 said:


> 6. PJC and I differ on this one - perhaps. I view the picture in the Esquire book as stopping just above the back of the knee, yet the written description says the coat is "calf length". Here, we get into semantics. What is "calf-length"? One that touches the top of the calf? One that hits mid-calf? The majority of the PICTURES I have seen (even the Esquire book picture) shows the coat above the back of the knee (unless the person drawn in Esquire book has a weird anatomy). I have yet to see any go lower than the calf, as in polo-territory.


Sorry, Salvatore, bu PJC is correct, as far as tradition is concerned. Something that stops at the knee is a 3/4 coat. (I don't know what to make of your earlier statement that your covert coat only just covers your rear... your _suit jackets_ are supposed to cover your rear - where do those end??)

The current vogue for short jackets has spread, in the fashion magazines, to short coats as well. If you like that style, that's fine, but it's a departure from tradition. And from practicality in terms of warmth. You don't want the coat to drag the ground when you climb stairs. That's the constraint.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

As the OP is an O'Connell's of Buffalo customer, I'm surprised he hasn't mentioned the two classic gray chesterfields (one heavier weight, one lighter) that they are offering:

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/outerwear.php

Admittedly, they lack the velvet collar, but a local tailor could probably rectify that deficiency.

PS: O'C's site says "velvet collar optional," so I guess they will do it for you if you want it.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

TM Lewin has Chesterfield coats for £150.00. I purchased one in December, but the middle button fell off after a week and the fit was a bit too tight if you wanted to wear a jacket or heavy sweater underneath.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

There was a thread a while back that discussed The Classic Chesterfield.

The Earl of Ormonde had a post in the thread about the differences among chesterfield, crombie, and covert:


Earl of Ormonde said:


> I suppose I am being a bit strict, but with good reason. Because dictionary defintions allow for the name to be applied to Crombies and coverts as well i.e. simply because all three are knee length and have fly fronts.
> 
> Now unless you have actually compared them to each other & you know the subtle differences between the three then I grant you it's hard to tell them apart. I own one of each. A covert coloured covert. A navy Crombie and a black Chesterfield.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salvatore123 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Resurrection because of Will*

I don't know if this thread prompted Will's latest post or he had it in line for his blog and I happened to start the thread at the same time by coincidence. He has an excellent picture of Roger Moore as James Bond wearing a chesterfield, and goes into some detail about the coat's attributes.

PJC - you "win". My chesterfield, when I get it, will come down to about 2-3 inches below my knee. Not as low as my polo, but definitely lower than a covert.

Considering Brooks Brothers is still considered a pretty good source for classic "looking" clothing (not talking about quality), I find it odd they call this a chesterfield (given the length):

Now THAT is one short chesterfield coat (based on everyone's comments about length, excluding mine, of course).

One final question on chesterfields: do the EVER have belts (even if a short, half belt in the back like a polo)?

For those who don't follow, take a gander over at A Suitable Wardrobe. In addition to excellent insight into clothing, his online store is up and running. I just bought a pair of Inis Meain sweaters and they are beautiful - makes you not want to wear a suit.

And, in addition to Barney's and New York's Turnbull & Asser (you have to call T&A and ask for an email with an attached picture of swatches), Will has the finest selection of Simonnot Godard pocket squares that you can find at one place.

It is ironic that S&G puts out what are arguably the best cotton/linen pocket squares made, and yet they are almost impossible to buy on the internet.

Again, thanks for all the replies and input. I sincerley appreciate everyone's comments and read and consider every one.

Regards,

Sam


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I enjoy reading "A Suitable Wardrobe," but I must question the claim that somehow RTW chesterfields have become really hard to find.

On this thread, we have seen five true chesterfields (sufficiently long enough, etc.) that are available OTR from four different merchants: J. Press, Eddie Jacobs, Jos. A. Bank, and O'Connell's (one light and one heavy).

Are they beneath notice because none costs one to two thousand dollars?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a proper Chesterfield from Polo about 3 years back that retailed for about $1600 I believe.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Salvatore123 said:


> Well, I thank the forum for pointing me in the right direction for the polo coat I recently purchased. I bought the following from O'Connell's, and, based on Will's advice (blogger for A Suitable Wardrobe), replaced the buttons with the following natural shell buttons. EVERYONE has commented on how nice the coat looks, but they are really interested in the buttons.
> 
> The coat:
> 
> ...


Go back to O'Connells. They have at least two Chesterfield models:

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/topcoats_and_overcoats.php

You might also call the Andover Shop. No Chesterfield in their catalog but they're
the type of store to carry them.
Andover Shop:

877- 475- 2252 ( Toll free)


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I enjoy reading "A Suitable Wardrobe," but I must question the claim that somehow RTW chesterfields have become really hard to find.


I don't think that *Will* was claiming that, just the OP. Velvet-collared coats are somewhat rare, but that's not the sine qua non of chesterfields, as you know.

But if you walk into just about _any_ men's clothing store and ask for a winter coat, the odds are better than 90% you'll be given a chesterfield.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

CuffDaddy said:


> I don't think that *Will* was claiming that, just the OP. Velvet-collared coats are somewhat rare, but that's not the sine qua non of chesterfields, as you know.
> 
> But if you walk into just about _any_ men's clothing store and ask for a winter coat, the odds are better than 90% you'll be given a chesterfield.


He made this claim, which is way off the mark:

"Ready to wear Chesterfields are, very generally, priced from $1,000 to $2,000 (£800-1,000) if they can be found."

For as we have seen, if you go online it's not hard to find chesterfields for sale RTW, and they cost a lot less than a one-large starting price.

The "if they can be found" bit, especially read in light of the "rarer and rarer" comment about velvet collars a few paragraphis above it, I reasonably took to imply that this type of coat (especially in its "full fig" incarnation with the signature black-velvet collar) has somehow become a scarce item OTR, and that's simply not true.

But people can read and judge for themselves:
https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2010/02/chesterfield-outercoat.html


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

That does seem ill-put. As I said, walk into any men's store and ask for a winter coat - a chesterfield will be thrust at you. It may not have a fly front, it may not have a velvet collar, it may be undistinguished in all ways, but it will probably be a chesterfield.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I think Will is great, but I do worry that people who read him for guidance (and who somehow don't know about "Ask Andy"--if such people exist) could come away from that post with the unwarranted feeling that a chesterfield hunt such as Salvatore123 undertook would be a vain enterprise, and that they will either have to resign themselves to a state of chesterfieldlessness, or else go see a custom tailor and pay through the nose for a specimen of this king of coats.

[Bonus definitional question: If it lacks a fly front, can it be a chesterfield? If it has no velvet collar and no fly front, but does have flapped side pockets and no waist seam, isn't it just a crombie? OTOH, I once had a Cricketeer overcoat in gray herringbone that had a black-velvet collar and flapped side pockets, but also had exposed buttons down the front. I thought of it as a quasi-chesterfield at best.]


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*Chesterfield coat*

Two years ago I got a very nice one in Navy from Pakeman. Velvet collar, fly front it is a very nice coat.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I enjoy reading "A Suitable Wardrobe," but I must question the claim that somehow RTW chesterfields have become really hard to find.
> 
> On this thread, we have seen five true chesterfields (sufficiently long enough, etc.) that are available OTR from four different merchants: J. Press, Eddie Jacobs, Jos. A. Bank, and O'Connell's (one light and one heavy).
> 
> Are they beneath notice because none costs one to two thousand dollars?


I quibble with this. Neither the Eddie Jacobs or J. Press coats are available online. I did miss the Jos A Bank coat, probably because the store does not call the velvet collared coat they are selling a Chesterfield.

That leaves two sources, both of them $800 when not on sale. Some men may argue that there is a significant difference between $800 and "very generally, priced from $1,000 to $2,000" but I knew about the O'Connell's coats and believe the "very generally" statement covers the difference.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not attempting to join the above disagreement, but the J. Press coat is available online. It was in the regular section for outerwear, but has since moved to the sale section -https://jpressonline.com/sale_outerwear_detail.php?ix=4, so the previous link no longer worked.

J. Press also didn't label it a Chesterfield, so it would be missed on a search using that keyword.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Salvatore123 said:


> Considering Brooks Brothers is still considered a pretty good source for classic "looking" clothing (not talking about quality), I find it odd they call this a chesterfield (given the length):


I'm guessing that if the coat were from Brooks's main line it would be the appropriate length. One should remember this is a Black Fleece item.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Brooks had a Chesterfield in its regular line this past winter, but it has since vanished from the website. Here's a picture:

And here's a site that saved the image and clearance pricing info:

https://uloci.com/product_detail-pid-469145-ptt-Classic_Chesterfield_Overcoat.htm

Anyone seeking such a coat would be well advised to ask a brick and mortar Brooks Brothers to search for it via the item number to see if there are any still floating around out there.

Or just wait till next winter.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Taliesin said:


> Brooks had a Chesterfield in its regular line this past winter, but it has since vanished from the website. Here's a picture:
> 
> And here's a site that saved the image and clearance pricing info:
> 
> ...


I happen to own the BB chesterfield pictured. It was actually first stocked for the '07/'08 fall & winter season (it's the 'made in China of Italian fabric' one that I've posted on before). It's hard to see from that pic, but it's a dark-gray herringbone in a soft-but-not-too-soft 90/10 wool/cashmere blend. According to the packing slip, I paid $589 for mine. Saw a handful at the Tyson's BB late last year; probably long gone now, however.

Will's right that Press did disappear their c'field for a few days recently when they switched over to the new spring & summer stuff (tho' as noted, it's now back in the sale section).

As Will notes, Eddie Jacobs has apparently taken their chesterfield down as well, so we're down to Joe Bank and the O'Connell's brace o' chesterfields, plus Press.

PS: The Jacobs page is still up, but you have to call them to order as they don't have an online shopping capability on their site:

If it's part of the 20% end of season sale, it would be $600; not bad.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the correction, PJC.

LOL, one complication to this thread might be the end of the season. I should think most overcoats are going to be hard to find after a few more weeks (or days even, as more and more stores are ramping up for Spring), Chesterfields or otherwise.


----------



## Salvatore123 (Jan 11, 2009)

As probably most (if not, then many) of you know, Will writes the A Suitable Wardrobe blog. It is considered one of the better blogs in the US.

For followers of this particular forum, most of you SHOULD know Mr. Alexander Kabbaz. He, too, is considered a master at what he does.

Both gentlemen, in addition to dispensing advice, make some of their living from helping others with their wardrobes.

Both Will and Alex emailed me after seeing this post. They both offered to help with putting together a Chesterfield to my liking.

When I explained my budget, but most importantly, the little wear I would get from a Chesterfield because of my location (South Louisiana borders on sub-tropical/tropical temperatures, on average), they BOTH took a look at the O'Connell's chesterfields and said I would be better off, GIVEN THE ABOVE CONSTRAINTS/LOCATION, purchasing the topcoat chesterfield from O'Connell's.

Neither Will nor Alex asked me to write this post. I did so of my own volition and as a "pat on the back" to who I believe are two fine gentlement in this field.

They are NOT typical (which is a good thing). I grow weary of meeting the tire salesman, with a brand new car, and asking him if I have good tires and he immediately replies, "well they are so worn, I had better change them soon or I will have a blowout." The same goes for clothing.

BOTH men had an opportunity to "make some money" off of me as a customer, and yet both steered me away because they thought it best FOR ME.

That, gentlemen, is my "pat on the back" for being honest. And it is also why I will always read their posts when I see their names.

Regards,

Sam


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> It's not the finest chesterfield I own, but it's serviceable and with competent tailoring can be made to fit fairly elegantly. I speak of course of the JAB c'field:
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_11001_10050_101766
> 
> ...


What is your experience with this jacket? The price has increased, but I'm thinking of pulling the trigger. For $550, I can get two executive suits and the topcoat. Not too bad, I don't think.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> What is your experience with this jacket? The price has increased, but I'm thinking of pulling the trigger. For $550, I can get two executive suits and the topcoat. Not too bad, I don't think.


I like mine; wore it yesterday. It's fairly lightweight so don't buy it thinking you can use it to cope with really severe winter weather. Runs a little big; I'm a 48R suit but my JAB c'field is a 46R and I had the sides taken in a bit to boot.

Given JAB's excellent returns policy, there's no reason not to try one if you're at all curious.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I was hoping to use it for a general purpose winter coat.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> I was hoping to use it for a general purpose winter coat.


I've never been to Detroit in the winter, but I did spend three winters in Chicago. This coat is too light for general duty in a northern winter.


----------



## Salvatore123 (Jan 11, 2009)

As an update, I did not purchase a Chesterfield last Winter, but did purchase one a few months ago in time for this Fall. I got mine from JPress, and it seems to be still for sale: https://www.jpressonline.com/outerwear_coats_detail.php?id=CHESTERP

This is a pretty sharp looking coat in the picture - it is really nice to have in hand and wear.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Salvatore123 said:


> As an update, I did not purchase a Chesterfield last Winter, but did purchase one a few months ago in time for this Fall. I got mine from JPress, and it seems to be still for sale: https://www.jpressonline.com/outerwear_coats_detail.php?id=CHESTERP
> 
> This is a pretty sharp looking coat in the picture - it is really nice to have in hand and wear.


How much occasion have you had to wear it, way down yonder in Louisiana?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Apparently, this is a resurrected thread, but I'll chip something in.

I've had the same one, from J. Press, for almost 30 years. I used to wear it every day in the winter when I lived in New York. It's warm enough, with a scarf. I don't think they're all that hard to find, either online or in actual stores, though the latter part is presumably not the case when you're shopping somewhere that's not cold.

Notch or peak, both are still Chesterfields and neither is particularly unusual. It's a matter of taste. I prefer the more American-looking notch.
Velvet or self-fabric collar is just another matter of taste. Velvet verges on trying too hard to me, and is definitely too over-the-top in the provinces.
Pockets definitely not patch.
Length: at least a little ways past the knee! How far is really mostly a matter of taste and being flattering to your own geometry. Obviously, if it's crazy long it gets ridiculous (ankle-length coats should be limited to furs)
Set-in sleeves.
Fly front.
When you say "Chesterfield" I picture gray, and only gray: anything from a little on the dark side of medium gray down to dark charcoal. I suppose Navy doesn't make it "not a Chesterfield," but it's not canonical.
Herringbone, heavy wool, but with a relatively softer hand. I'm not sure I get the notion of wearing a light-weight Chesterfield at all. If it's not cold enough that you need to wear an overcoat, don't wear one.
How it's fit is a matter of taste. I think the big-shoulder-highly-fitted impression may be formed from either looking at too many English examples or too many examples from the '40s or something. Boxier is more practical, too. You're supposed to say warm in the thing, and be able to sit down with it buttoned.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I finally purchased a coat today, well actually two coats.

First, I bought the Charles Tyrwhitt navy covert coat for £152.34 or $242. Many have suggested this coat will be too lightweight for winter here in Michigan, but I wanted to see for myself. If it is, I'll return it.

The second coat I bought (and the one I'll end up probably keeping if the Charles Tyrwhitt covert coat is too lightweight) is the Black Brown 1826 chesterfield topcoat from Lord & Taylor () for $247.50. I'm not keen on the peaked lapels and wish it came in navy, but I'll settle for this.

I could have found a simple navy topcoat for as low as $150 from some places but I really wanted a velvet collar, straight or hacking pockets not American topcoat-style slant pockets and preferably a breast pocket. Basically, I wanted an English-style jacket which isn't terribly easy to find.

Joseph A. Bank has a similar topcoat (https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101766) to the Lord & Taylor in-house brand, but after driving two hours and 30 minutes to the closest store yesterday and not finding it in-stock (despite being told it was before I left), I won't be purchasing from them. The Joseph A. Bank topcoat is also more expensive than Lord & Taylor's coat.


----------



## ap307 (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't read the entire thread, so I'm not sure if this would have fallen within the budget, but Burberry has quite an elegant option:

https://us.burberry.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4066361

Picked it up on Gilt at half price - extremely warm, super fitted (like all their Prorsum gear), very clean cut.

Burberry Prorsum has to be my favorite brand for warm winter coats - very slim cuts and elegant styles (for the most part), made in Italy, and usually available for sale if one is happy to buy from last year's collection.


----------



## ferry1950 (Jul 26, 2006)

I am wearing the BB Chesterfield I bought earlier this season today as it is a little nippy out.
I ordered it in September, but was back ordered for nearly a month.
From a previous post that mentioned it was no longer on the BB web site, I guess I was lucky to receive it this year!


----------

